# Moving to Barcelona



## thurgauer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi, 

I am looking at moving to Barcelona at the end of this year. Currently I speak Spanish and have been taking Catalan lessons. By the time I move I should have an intermediate to advanced level of Catalan. 

I am from Australia with full Swiss passport. I am native speaker of English and I have a TEFL Certificate. By the time I move I will be one subject away from a Master in Applied linguistics. Since it is being taught online I would be able to finish it from over there. 

I have several years teaching experience that I gained in Switzerland. In the late 90's the school closed down due to the owner passing away. I taught several languages not just English there. 

I also have call centre experience that I gained in Australia. 

Preferably I would like to get back into language teaching or another job where I could utilise my language skills. I know that they often need multi-lingual staff in call centres but that is one job I would really prefer not to do anymore. 

I also have considerable admin experience.

Given the current situation with regards to unemployment in Spain I am just wondering what my chances are of making a go of it in Barcelona. I am looking at working for someone else initially but eventually I would be interested in starting a language school over there. 

Any advice you could give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thurgauer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking at moving to Barcelona at the end of this year. Currently I speak Spanish and have been taking Catalan lessons. By the time I move I should have an intermediate to advanced level of Catalan.
> 
> ...


As you´re not an EU citizen you would need to be sponsored to get a job in Spain. This could prove a problem in the current climate as there are plenty of unemployed folk here already who may well be as qualified and wont need the hassle of visas etc.. However, you wont know fore sure unless you try. So I guess you need to do some job searches on the internet and apply??

Jo xxx


----------



## thurgauer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Jo, 

thank you very much for your response. Although Switzerland is not part of the EU it has an agreement with the EU with regards to the so called free movement of persons. We Swiss can work and live freely in the EU and EU citizens can come and work in Switzerland. I have confirmed that I don't need a work permit for Spain. I am aware that I need to get the NIE. 

Mark


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

well in that case you need to literally do some major job searching, either on the net or newspapers, job agencies, specialist teaching publications anything and hit them with your CV.

Also a visit would be a good idea, you can then get your bearings and do some fact finding and maybe some door knocking

Barcelona is a very expensive city and a very beautiful one. Whether you can make a go of it depends on you and your expectations, but you have to give it a try otherwise you´ll always wonder. If you dont find anything there, you could try a town nearby and work your way over gradually????

Jo xxx


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Barcelona is full of English teachers and Barmen. If you have a skill you can really use I would choose another job. THe schools know there is a surolus and do not tend to treat their employees to well.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Teaching english*

Teaching English in Spain again...
The others who have written on this thread are right; there are loads of qualified teachers here, but there are still a lot of jobs and you have both the qualifications and the experience so you're in with a good chance. It's well worth going to schools with your CV when you come over. Try getting in touch with Richard Harrison before you come. richardinmadridATgmail.com. (I've been told not to write email addresses with the @ for anti spam purposes)He recruits for schools all over Spain and will be able to give you advice.
This website has good quality jobs in Spain and will give you an idea of what's out there Welcome - TEFL.com.
This website is aimed mainly at Madrid, but there are teachers from Barcelona also advertising and there's info about teaching in Spain in general.
Profesores - Madrid

Also search this forum for Teaching.
Good luck


----------



## thurgauer (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you so much for all your responses. That has certainly put my mind at ease. I am not really worried about Barcelona's reputation for being an expensive place to live. At the moment I am in Sydney and I have been told by backpackers from London that many things are much more expensive here than back home. I can't imagine Barcelona being worse. 
Thanks to my Swiss mother I am also completely fluent in German and have heard that there is a lot of demand for German in Spain so I might be able to use that skill and maybe even teach it. 

Thanks also Pesky Wesky for the links you provided. I've had a look and they are very promising.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

thurgauer said:


> Thank you so much for all your responses. That has certainly put my mind at ease. I am not really worried about Barcelona's reputation for being an expensive place to live. At the moment I am in Sydney and I have been told by backpackers from London that many things are much more expensive here than back home. I can't imagine Barcelona being worse.
> Thanks to my Swiss mother I am also completely fluent in German and have heard that there is a lot of demand for German in Spain so I might be able to use that skill and maybe even teach it.
> 
> Thanks also Pesky Wesky for the links you provided. I've had a look and they are very promising.


Also 20% unemployment in Spain


----------



## thurgauer (Jul 8, 2009)

Tell me about it maxd. I have been keeping an eye on that figure. That is what prompted me to try and find out more.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thurgauer said:


> Thank you so much for all your responses. That has certainly put my mind at ease. I am not really worried about Barcelona's reputation for being an expensive place to live. At the moment I am in Sydney and I have been told by backpackers from London that many things are much more expensive here than back home. I can't imagine Barcelona being worse.
> Thanks to my Swiss mother I am also completely fluent in German and have heard that there is a lot of demand for German in Spain so I might be able to use that skill and maybe even teach it.
> 
> Thanks also Pesky Wesky for the links you provided. I've had a look and they are very promising.


German is an interesting alternative, but i don't know if there's _a lot of_ demand. As I'm sure you know, you're never going to make your fortune teaching English, but if you can offer company classes or you can get into a private university or something like that you'll get much better money than doing the academy circuit.
And yes unemployment is high here, but I think you'll get something. You might not be raking the money in at first, and if you give company or high quality private classes you may need a while to establish yourself, but I would say there's still a chance in Barca. And there are always kids classes, very badly paid, but they're there!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You should touch base with Simon Harris on this board- "Mr Catalonia" and an English-Language teacher. What he does not know about the city is not worth knowing. Equally, I am sure PeskyWesky will give great info.

German teachers - that's new on me. I guess some of the big international companies would have a need but apart from that I'm not sure where the requirement would be. 

Sadly, in expatshire language schools are closing at an alarming rate. Barcelona is NOT expatshire. (Thankfully!)


----------



## thurgauer (Jul 8, 2009)

I have to say it is looking a lot better than I had anticipated. I am not really expecting to rake in the money although that would be nice. The only place where you seem to be able to do that is in Korea and somehow I am not all that interested in going there. I am glad to hear that Barcelona isn't expatshire. I have clarified the German thing and it seems that there is a demand for German speakers but probably not much demand for German teachers. I have come across some call centre jobs where they want people with Swiss German. The pay seems all right but I would prefer avoiding call centres if I can. 

Working at a university sounds interesting. I will definitely look into that. I would love to do private or company lessons again like I did back in Switzerland.

I will definitely touch base with Simon Harris. 

Overall things seem quite good in Spain. Here in Australia unemployment may be lower but people are finding it harder and harder getting back into the workforce at the moment. Here in Sydney the number of homeless people is growing at an alarming rate.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thurgauer said:


> I have to say it is looking a lot better than I had anticipated. I am not really expecting to rake in the money although that would be nice. The only place where you seem to be able to do that is in Korea and somehow I am not all that interested in going there. I am glad to hear that Barcelona isn't expatshire. I have clarified the German thing and it seems that there is a demand for German speakers but probably not much demand for German teachers. I have come across some call centre jobs where they want people with Swiss German. The pay seems all right but I would prefer avoiding call centres if I can.
> 
> Working at a university sounds interesting. I will definitely look into that. I would love to do private or company lessons again like I did back in Switzerland.
> 
> ...



Its a fine balance on the forum to not sound too pessimistic, but not try to put people off. Overall things are terrible in Spain workwise

I would say that you would find getting a job in Australia infinately easier than getting one in Spain. But as I say, we try not to put a downer on it!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its a fine balance on the forum to not sound too pessimistic, but not try to put people off. Overall things are terrible in Spain workwise
> 
> I would say that you would find getting a job in Australia infinately easier than getting one in Spain. But as I say, we try not to put a downer on it!
> 
> Jo xxx


I agree with you Jo on this one ... as you know Its my mission at the moment to remain positive and smiley at all times! but realistic at the same time ..... sadly we have lost three more friends (couples) this past week ... all left Spain - 2 back to the UK, 1 to Egypt.
And before anyone says it .. they are not what have previously been referred to as sponging expats, or ill equipped to cope .... these are all professional couples who have lived and worked here for the past 4 - 7 years .... all speak the language and held decent jobs for most of the time. They were all made unemployed this past 6-8 months and despite all their efforts have been unable to find work that pays their mortgage / kids / food etc .... and the Social Security support is barely enough to survive on let alone cover all these things ... so sadly they have had no choice - the risks had become too high to stay here any longer.

BUT - as we always say - it only takes one bit of luck to get that job! and if it happens to be you then you can enjoy a new life here in Spain ..... because if you are working or able to support yourself financially its a great place to be!

Sue x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its a fine balance on the forum to not sound too pessimistic, but not try to put people off. Overall things are terrible in Spain workwise
> 
> I would say that you would find getting a job in Australia infinately easier than getting one in Spain. But as I say, we try not to put a downer on it!
> 
> Jo xxx


I am NOT saying an English teacher will walk in and find a job dead cert, but this is a qualified teacher with experience. Thurgauer has seen the salaries of the jobs available on the webs I have given. We are talking about Barcelona, not the Costas. He's(?) a person who has travelled. He has call centre experience. I may even be able to get him a job in a call centre in Madrid where I teach (German based company) It would be under a 1000euros a MONTH but the job exists! In Madrid!
Be realistic, but be reasonable.
PS Don't take me to court if it doesn't work out


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I am NOT saying an English teacher will walk in and find a job dead cert, but this is a qualified teacher with experience. Thurgauer has seen the salaries of the jobs available on the webs I have given. We are talking about Barcelona, not the Costas. He's(?) a person who has travelled. He has call centre experience. I may even be able to get him a job in a call centre in Madrid where I teach (German based company) It would be under a 1000euros a week, but the job exists! In Madrid!
> Be realistic, but be reasonable.
> PS Don't take me to court if it doesn't work out


I know PW, its more of an observation really, sometimes we have a tendancy of sounding so depressing about the lack of work in Spain, especially amongst expats, then we swing the other way ?? Nowts changed. There are jobs available, they´re not well paid, in the main and alot are uncontracted, but yes anyone can be lucky and breeze into one! But the odds arent good! I´d have said, taking into account the language issues, Australia would be easier!

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree 100% Sue. Two people who I hold very high opinions have left this week.

1) Been here 20+ years. Total grafter, prepared to do anything (even open estate agency in Albox!) - bars, estate agencies, video clubs, beauty salons etc, president of expat Chamber of Commerce has had to call it a day. Now running a pub in Lincolnshire. 

2) Been here 8 years - fluent Spanish. Professional chef, Michelin (Belmont) trained. Run her own businesses, top salesperson, great personality but disillusioned by expats not paying invoices, a general "hoodiness" of expatshire. Gone back to work in London - she'll stroll into high-paid role in catering industry.

I also have a close friend working one week per month in London to enable her to pay her mortgage here. She gets more in one week temping than she does in the other three working in her friend's bar. 

The more I see Spain, the more I assert that it is a GREAT place to live ..............if you are not looking for employment but even those above who had the ******* to be self-employed are feeling the pinch. 

I am writing a blog on employment trends in expat Spain/immigrant Sweden. "Rinkeby Sweden" is a less jovial term for the Swedish expatshire and refers to a housing estate North of Stockholm where 90% are 1st or 2nd generation immigrants. One huge difference so far - ALL are learning Swedish and the authorities are bending over backwards to support them.

As I always say, you only need one break and I think with the OP's qualifications he has a chance in BCN or Madrid. Good Luck.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I may even be able to get him a job in a call centre in Madrid where I teach (German based company) It would be under a 1000euros a week, but the job exists! In Madrid!
> Be realistic, but be reasonable.


A week or a month? If it's a week, let me know!! Ich spreche deutsch, jag kan svenska, hablo español and get by in English.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We have to be realistic! THERE ARE JOBS OUT THERE! and PW is right in giving a balanced view on the forum. But its not easy. 

There are two families in my village going back to the UK in the next month, one cos of the education of their daughter, she´s 16 and wont be able to get any decent work in Spain eventho she´s totally bilingual (has been here since she was 7) and the other family, I think just couldnt make it!!



jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> A week or a month? If it's a week, let me know!! Ich spreche deutsch, jag kan svenska, hablo español and get by in English.


Hahaha.
Always good to have a sense of humour Steve.
Pity it doesn't pay the bills


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha.
> Always good to have a sense of humour Steve.
> Pity it doesn't pay the bills


Sorry, sorry, sorry
Have just seen the huge mistake in my post
I don't think i can edit it now can I?
I'll try to remedy it...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry, sorry, sorry
> Have just seen the huge mistake in my post
> I don't think i can edit it now can I?
> I'll try to remedy it...


We were all going to send in our CVs this afternoon pesky! .... Sue x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> . I may even be able to get him a job in a call centre in Madrid where I teach (German based company) It would be under a 1000euros a week, but the job exists! In Madrid!


PLEASE NOTE
I meant under 1000 euros per month!
Please do not innundate me with begging letters for possible jobs!
Sorry


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> We were all going to send in our CVs this afternoon pesky! .... Sue x


Sorry Sue!
At least you can see it's a mistake. Some other poor bu***** might think it's for real!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry Sue!
> At least you can see it's a mistake. Some other poor bu***** might think it's for real!


 Indeed they might! I assumed it was an error when you first posted it .... lets hope your inbox stays empty hey!

Sue


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Indeed they might! I assumed it was an error when you first posted it .... lets hope your inbox stays empty hey!
> 
> Sue


Ill edit it for you .... just to make sure you arent harrassed ! ... all done.
Sue


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mortally embarrassed.
I'll keep my big mouth shut in the future.
And that was written before lunch. We're all in danger of what ever comes flying off my keyboard now, after lunch!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Ill edit it for you .... just to make sure you arent harrassed ! ... all done.
> Sue


Thanks Sue


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Mortally embarrassed.
> I'll keep my big mouth shut in the future.
> And that was written before lunch. We're all in danger of what ever comes flying off my keyboard now, after lunch!!


Dont be embarassed! mistakes happen.....I make them regularly! fingers move faster than my brain sometimes so anything could end up on here!

You have a good afternoon and keep smiling ! 

Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Mortally embarrassed.
> I'll keep my big mouth shut in the future.
> And that was written before lunch. We're all in danger of what ever comes flying off my keyboard now, after lunch!!



Can you edit the "Madrid" bit, make it Malaga and I´m your woman!!!!!!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Can you edit the "Madrid" bit, make it Malaga and I´m your woman!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


Give me a couple more drinks and I'm sure I could find you a job at 1000 euros a week, with car and private medical insurance included.
What the hell, with a free donkey and a website too:tongue1:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Give me a couple more drinks and I'm sure I could find you a job at 1000 euros a week, with car and private medical insurance included.
> What the hell, with a free donkey and a website too:tongue1:


... in Malaga LOL!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Give me a couple more drinks and I'm sure I could find you a job at 1000 euros a week, with car and private medical insurance included.
> What the hell, with a free donkey and a website too:tongue1:


Hang on! I was in there first .... Im sending you my CV now! I dont want the donkey but a petrol allowance and luncheon vouchers are a must!
Sue


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hang on! I was in there first .... Im sending you my CV now! I dont want the donkey but a petrol allowance and luncheon vouchers are a must!
> Sue


Now now, don't be greedy Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hang on! I was in there first .... Im sending you my CV now! I dont want the donkey but a petrol allowance and luncheon vouchers are a must!
> Sue


you´ve already gotta job!!!!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> you´ve already gotta job!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


so I have! sorry I was just anchoring after the 1000 euros per week ... sorry per month!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> so I have! sorry I was just anchoring after the 1000 euros per week ... sorry per month!



I´d be much cheaper than that lol!! Seriously tho I do want a job, as great as it is being a "lady of leisure" I´m getting a bit bored! and of course the money would be nice. I´ve done a bit of looking around of late and there really isnt much about - well nothing that someone who cant speak or write fluently in spanish, hence my negativity about jobs here!



Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I´d be much cheaper than that lol!! Seriously tho I do want a job, as great as it is being a "lady of leisure" I´m getting a bit bored! and of course the money would be nice. I´ve done a bit of looking around of late and there really isnt much about - well nothing that someone who cant speak or write fluently in spanish, hence my negativity about jobs here!
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Ill keep my eyes and ears open Jo .... but presumably you wouldnt consider down on the coast because of the drive ? and to be honest thats where most of the jobs are at the moment ... Malaga tends to want the languages because they are Spanish companies in general.
sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Ill keep my eyes and ears open Jo .... but presumably you wouldnt consider down on the coast because of the drive ? and to be honest thats where most of the jobs are at the moment ... Malaga tends to want the languages because they are Spanish companies in general.
> sue



´dont mind where it is - well within reason if its the right job!! altho the trouble with the coast is the parking in the summer, but then theres always the train! But yes Sue if you do hear of anything let me know!! I can turn my hand to most thngs (.......not that Xtreme, Steve...!!!!!!!.)

Hey, we must meet up for lunch soon, my family are going tonight so I´ll be pretty much free whenever you are. Shall we invite Xtreme and really scare him??? Hey, we could invite anyone who´s around ??

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> ´dont mind where it is - well within reason if its the right job!! altho the trouble with the coast is the parking in the summer, but then theres always the train! But yes Sue if you do hear of anything let me know!! I can turn my hand to most thngs (.......not that Xtreme, Steve...!!!!!!!.)
> 
> Hey, we must meet up for lunch soon, my family are going tonight so I´ll be pretty much free whenever you are. Shall we invite Xtreme and really scare him??? Hey, we could invite anyone who´s around ??
> 
> Jo xxx


Id love to meet for lunch ...... from the middle of next week Im free at lunchtimes or the weekend after at the moment. Invite anyone who can get there! the only stumbling block for me is I have a fixed time when I can take lunch .... 2,30 - 4 ..... other than that Im good to go,

Sue x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sad, I guess it was "per month" then! Actually, you could not get me into a call centre for 1,000 per week either but my ears would prick up!


----------



## thurgauer (Jul 8, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I am NOT saying an English teacher will walk in and find a job dead cert, but this is a qualified teacher with experience. Thurgauer has seen the salaries of the jobs available on the webs I have given. We are talking about Barcelona, not the Costas. He's(?) a person who has travelled. He has call centre experience. I may even be able to get him a job in a call centre in Madrid where I teach (German based company) It would be under a 1000euros MONTH but the job exists! In Madrid!
> Be realistic, but be reasonable.
> PS Don't take me to court if it doesn't work out



How much under 1k per month? Is it enough to live on? I am single, no children and I don't expect to be living the high life in Spain but would like to be able to afford a decent place to live and to be able to save a bit.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thurgauer said:


> How much under 1k per month? Is it enough to live on? I am single, no children and I don't expect to be living the high life in Spain but would like to be able to afford a decent place to live and to be able to save a bit.


Not sure and I'm not working this month so I can't tell you. Look on infojobs.com for call centre Madrid and you should get some info


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thurgauer said:


> How much under 1k per month? Is it enough to live on? I am single, no children and I don't expect to be living the high life in Spain but would like to be able to afford a decent place to live and to be able to save a bit.



What I would do is ask yourself could you live on under 1k a month in the UK?? You would probably have 250€ish a month for SS/tax taken out of your wages as in the UK. So if you call it 750€ a month?? food and bills are about the same as the UK, rent a tad cheaper maybe?? dunno??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## thurgauer (Jul 8, 2009)

jojo said:


> What I would do is ask yourself could you live on under 1k a month in the UK?? You would probably have 250€ish a month for SS/tax taken out of your wages as in the UK. So if you call it 750€ a month?? food and bills are about the same as the UK, rent a tad cheaper maybe?? dunno???
> 
> Jo xxx



That has just put it into perspective for me. No, I really couldn't live on that. I can live quite cheaply but I don't want to live like a pauper although I am prepared to put in the hard yards while I settle in but I couldn't do it for ever. Still, I don't think 750€ is enough to live on. It would be very, very tight with nothing left over.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> What I would do is ask yourself could you live on under 1k a month in the UK?? You would probably have 250€ish a month for SS/tax taken out of your wages as in the UK. So if you call it 750€ a month?? food and bills are about the same as the UK, rent a tad cheaper maybe?? dunno???
> 
> Jo xxx


well put JojO


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I like Thurgauer's attitude. Over many years I have read, "We will do anything to live in Spain." You then ask whether they speak Spanish - err, no. Everybody in the hotel in Benidorm spoke English. Do you know how cold it is in winter - err,no. Do you know how hot it can be in Summer - err, no. We've only been in May and we thought that was hot. 

If you intend to LIVE in Spain rather than just take an extended holiday, you need to be aware of the answers to these questions (and many, many others!) So many victims of expatshire who are now licking their wounds back in the UK or whatever could have saved themselves the pain by asking the incisive questions that Thurgauer is, by considering the responses and reacting accordingly. Why come to Spain and live like a pauper or come and find yourself having to burn through your life savings unless you choose to in advance. 

Te deseo mucha suerte.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I like Thurgauer's attitude. Over many years I have read, "We will do anything to live in Spain." You then ask whether they speak Spanish - err, no. Everybody in the hotel in Benidorm spoke English. Do you know how cold it is in winter - err,no. Do you know how hot it can be in Summer - err, no. We've only been in May and we thought that was hot.
> 
> If you intend to LIVE in Spain rather than just take an extended holiday, you need to be aware of the answers to these questions (and many, many others!) So many victims of expatshire who are now licking their wounds back in the UK or whatever could have saved themselves the pain by asking the incisive questions that Thurgauer is, by considering the responses and reacting accordingly. Why come to Spain and live like a pauper or come and find yourself having to burn through your life savings unless you choose to in advance.
> 
> Te deseo mucha suerte.


Totally agree. Sounds like Thurgauer is asking all the right questions and if decides to come will have more of a chance of "making it" than many others who seem to think Spain is not just another country, but another planet full of jobs, sun and money growing off the olive trees which you can pick and spend on abundant cheap produce


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

I think 1000 euro net per month is the mimimum for Barcelona or Madrid, and that is just getting by


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

mike kelly said:


> I think 1000 euro net per month is the mimimum for Barcelona or Madrid, and that is just getting by


1000€/month is a very tight budget. Sharing an apartment with one (or more persons) can help, but there won't be much to save if you consider you would have to pay around 300€/month for a shared apartment, 40-60€/month for public transportation, 200€/month for food and goods, 50-100€/month (minimal) for things such as leisure, clothing, etc. There are also extras such as ayuntamiento taxes, electricity, cel phone, internet, etc. Tight, very tight.

Good luck Thurgauer!


----------

